# G120C Störcode auslesen



## muegae (8 Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte gerne den aktuellen Störcode aus dem FU G120C auslesen und diesen mit Hilfe einer Textliste auf dem HMI anzeigen lassen. Der Import der Störcodes in die Textliste funktionierte einwandfrei. 
-> https://support.industry.siemens.co...-(tia-portal)-projekt-einfügen?dti=0&lc=de-WW 





Jetzt brauche ich nur noch einen Baustein, welcher mir den Störcode ausliesst. Ich habe es mit dem Baustein DEV_FLT4 probiert, leider ohne Erfolg.





Eingesetzte Software:
TIA V13 Sp1 Update 8 inkl. Startdrive V13 Sp1 Update 3

Eingesetzte Hardware:
ET200SP 1512-Failsafe
Sinamics G120C
ComfortPanel 1900

Kommunikation zwischen FU - CPU - HMI -> Profinet

Kann mir jemand sagen, mit welchem Baustein ich mein Problem lösen kann? Leider konnte ich im Forum auch nichts finden.

Im Voraus besten dank für die Rückmeldung.

Gruz


----------



## ChristophD (8 Juni 2016)

was kommt bei DEV_FLT4 für ein Fehler, oder was genau geht nicht?
Du kannst auch RDREC nutzen (oder RD_REC) und über Datensatz 47 dann die Alarmparameter auslesen (94x irgendwas)

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## muegae (8 Juni 2016)

Hallo 

Danke für die Rückmeldung

Anbei habe ich dir einen Screenshot, hoffe ich habe alles richtig "angeschlossen"

Gruzz


----------



## ChristophD (8 Juni 2016)

Hmmm, laut beschreibung ist LADDR die Diagnoseadresse des Slaves. In deinem Screen ist aber die I/O Adresse beschaltet.
Eventuell liegt es daran?
Ebenso die DS Nummer, las die mal auf 0 stehen dann nimmt er automatisch den richtigen (laut doku)
Axis ist ebenfalls falsch mit 0 , da muss 1 oder 2 stehen je nachdem von welchem Gerät du lesen willst.


----------



## Ralle (8 Juni 2016)

Das ist doch eine 1500-er oder?
Ich nutze da ganz schnöde DPRD_DAT ud DPWR_DAT.
Da muß an LADDR die Hardwarekennung hin. (Jedenfalls beim S120)
Bsp. Telegramm 111 --> in der Gerätekonfig auf das Telegramm, unten unter Allgemein -- HArdwarekennung
Haz man zusatzdaten angelegt, haben die wieder eine eigene Hardwarekennung, die werden nicht einfach angehängt, wie das bei Step7 der Fall war.


----------



## zako (8 Juni 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das ist doch eine 1500-er oder?
> Ich nutze da ganz schnöde DPRD_DAT ud DPWR_DAT.
> Da muß an LADDR die Hardwarekennung hin. (Jedenfalls beim S120)



Hallo Ralle,

Du beschreibst hier die zyklische Kommunikation. Der Themenstarter möchte hier wohl azyklisch den Störspeicher auslesen? 
Hierzu gibt es Systembausteine, oder eben Bausteine die auf diese aufbauen und eine anwenderfreundlichere / antriebsspezifische Parametrierschnittstelle bieten.


•LAcycCom Bibliothek (S7-1x00) mit Resoucenmanager
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109479553
•SINA_PARA (FB286), SINA_PARA_S (FB287)
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109475044

oder eben den genannten Baustein den man direkt mit der Installation vom TIA Portal bekommt.



Ralle schrieb:


> Haz man zusatzdaten angelegt, haben die wieder eine eigene Hardwarekennung, die werden nicht einfach angehängt, wie das bei Step7 der Fall war.



Es gibt "Zusatzdaten" und die Möglichkeit der "Telegrammverlängerung" um z.B. zusätzliche Daten zu einen Standardtelegramm zu übertragen.

Bsp.: Telegramm 111 - da nehme ich gerne die Telegrammverlängerung und tausche dann mit einem Rutsch z.B. 20 PZD´s auf einmal aus. Wenn ich z.B. ein Technologieobjekt in der S7-1500 verwende, dann nehme ich Tel.5 für das TO, aber man kann dann einen eigenen Slot definierien (Zusatzdaten) und kann dann eben noch weitere Daten zyklisch übertragen, wie z.B. Drehmoment, aktuellen Störcode, Motortemperatur,..

Wenn der Themenstarter tatsächlich nur den aktuellen Störcode brauchst, dann würde ich diesen (wie von Ralle angeregt) tatsächlich als Zusatzdaten / Telegrammerweiterung übertragen (dann muss man keine azyklische Kommunikation handeln).
Oder man programmiert gar nichts und nutzt den Diagnosekanal (ist halt nicht ganz so detailiert, wobei die HMI- Textlisten finde ich da auch schöner):
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/74875007


Bzgl. der zyklischen Kommunikation finde ich auch noch das Arbeiten mit Teilprozessabbildern "TPA" ganz interessant. Man ordnet diese z.B. einen OB3x zu (folgend beschrieben für "classic", aber geht entsprechend im TIA Portal):
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/de/de/view/8751062


----------



## muegae (9 Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Danke für die Antworten.

Ich kann jetzt den aktuellen Störcode mit dem Baustein DEV_FLT4 auslesen. Am Eingang LADDR muss folgendes angeschlossen werden:



Für  mich macht das keinen Sinn, da diese Systemkonstante den Datentyp  HW_Interface hat und nicht wie in der Hilfe HW_IO. Wenn man aber bei den  Eigenschaften des G120 bei Profinet-Schnittstelle [X1] findet man die  Diagnoseadresse. Somit habe ich das kombiniert:  G120~PROFINET-Schnittstelle auf LADDR angeschlossen.





et voilà - funktioniert!

30015 entspricht "F30015 (N, A) - Leistungsteil: Phasenausfall Motorleitung" -> diesen Fehler habe ich auch simuliert. %MD500 kann jetzt für die Textliste verwendet werden. Je nach Bereich, wird die dazugehörige Meldung angezeigt.

Besten Dank für eure Unterstützung.

Gruzz


----------



## ChristophD (9 Juni 2016)

Hi, das macht schon sinn da der baustein eben nicht eine HW_IO will sondern die DiagnoseAdresse des Gerätes am Bus, das ist in dem Falle eben die HW_INTERFACE.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## miami (10 Juni 2016)

Wenn Du das Telegramm umschalten kannst,  nimm das Telegramm 352, da ist der Stör- und Werncode in den zyklischen Daten enthalten.


----------



## arren (4 Januar 2023)

Guten Tag,

würde ich bei bspw. 10 Frequenzumrichtern auch 10 dieser Bausteine anlegen?

Und wie werte ich dann entsprechend in der Meldeanzeige aus, um welchen gestörten Frequenzumrichter es sich aktuell handelt?


----------

